# Virginia/North Carolina racing



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR is racing T-Jets and Modifieds on the fabulous 6 x 18'8" Crash n' Brna Speedway in Raleigh, North Carolina...Saturday April 29th. Details on the website:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/index.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Race results:
http://bat-jet.com/mascar/4-29-06.html


----------

